# Yesterday's Music II: Classical



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I finished listening to Villa-Lobos' Bachianas Brazileiras.










It's not bad, it might be the music I enjoyed most yesterday. It certainly has some drama and beauty. But, for its time, it is very conservative.

This was the first time I listened to it, and I should do so several more times before I say anything else.

I don't believe, however, that this recording is widely considered "the best." If you're in the market for this music, shop around before you buy.

Next was the Locatelli Trio playing violin sonatas by Tartini.










I've been loving this. I think two hours of it is too much; you've got to take it in smaller pieces. It's just plain fun music.

A couple days ago I mentioned Rebel's Les Elemens, and I say that is a higher priority than this, but this is more must-hear baroque music.

Beethoven: Triple Concerto and Brahms: Double Concerto featuring Oistrakh, Rostropovich, and Richter.










Here is an old friend. It's not often these days that I listen to music I've heard so many times, but these are beautiful recordings of two beautiful works.

The experts tell me that neither one of these works are considered masterpieces, but they're certainly worth hearing once you've been through the symphonies, piano concertos, violin concertos, and so on.

Mozart: Horn Concertos, Horn quintet with Dennis Brain.










Love this too, more every time I hear it. I listened to about half of it yesterday, and the 4th concerto stood out.

All very good music, and it won't be easy to pick a winner. Unfortunately I was often distracted as I listened; on another day my judgment would be better. But to make the call, I'll go with Mozart's horn music with Brain.


----------

